# Copper!



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

Definitely my favorite time of year! Taped 21" and change.


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

Not as much color but taped 24".


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Beautiful male brownies


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Great looking fish! I got one on the West side last week that looked similar. Well done sir.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Beautiful fish!! Congrats!

Hully


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes Sirrr Very nice !


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks! Good luck out there everyone!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful browns.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

About as close as I come to copper anymore are atlantics. Since the DNR won't plant any copper up this way, they are hard to come by. It is a shame because we used to have loads of nice seaforrelen browns 5 to 20 pounds in the fall. The big monsters they would not take anything but it sure was fun to see them in the rivers.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope you don't mind, that first pic you posted is new wallpaper on my work computer. One of prettiest browns I have seen in a long time !


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

swampswede said:


> Hope you don't mind, that first pic you posted is new wallpaper on my work computer. One of prettiest browns I have seen in a long time !


that fish jumped three feet out of the water on his first run. got love those colors, wallpaper away!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

